# went last night



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

caught 3 fish, 2 got away, biggest 21", 4 1/2 lbs,


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job on the flatties !!!


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice one. Ole one eyed flattie!!


----------



## mmmmflounder (Jul 11, 2009)

ole one eye he could only half see.


----------

